# newbie



## kerrysuth (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, Im a bit of a newbie at this and  its so good to know that im not the only person going through the journey of iui although i haven't started yet just waiting on my af to make the big call. Its nice to see so many people are here for support and a chat when needed. xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Kerry 

Good luck when you start treatment, the wait to make that call seems to take a life time doesn't it?
I'm kind of at the same stage as you and just waiting on AF to arrive to start our second IUI (first was abandoned due to over stimulation on CD11 last month then I developed OHSS)
Do you know which drugs you're going with yet?

Good luck with it and hope you hit the jackpot first time.

Suzie x


----------



## kerrysuth (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Suzie, 
          
I'm not sure what drugs ill be on yet, they might have told me at my discussion meeting but it was so much to take in. Hopefully i don't need to wait too long for AF ( I'm not regular) to make an appearance.

Good luck this time round

Kerry x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome! Ive not been on here that long but there is deffo people here to help and chat to!


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Hi, can I join you? I am waiting to begin too (not posted in the iui bit before) my consultants nurse is on hols  so it is a race to see if af arrives after she returns, I am not good at the waiting game lol, its looking like I may have to wait til Nov now so have just been hovering on here and finding out as much as I can, am kind of anxious and excited at the same time.  Are you having medicated or natural iui? I was given the choice so decided on three medicated rather than 6 unmedicated not sur eif thats the right choice but I guess we'll see. 

Kerry and MrsMcc I hope that your af;s don't take too long. 

Hi Mustbe Mummy


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi MustbeMummy and Marie
It's a pretty daunting thought when you're waiting to start isn't it.

Marie - I wasn't given the choice of medicated or unmedicated when we had our appointments before starting treatment.  In a way I would have liked an unmedicated just to see how it went, particularly as I over stimulated on our first cycle and ended up with 13 eggs!!!
On the other hand though, I do like knowing that we're giving it everything with each try, so I guess if I was given the choice I'd say medicated personally.  Fingers crossed Marie that AF and the nurse returning from holiday work out ok for you.

I *think* AF is arriving today (5 days late) so I'll be back to the FC for a scan in the next few days to check that we're good to go for the nex cycle and there aren't any follicles left over.  If there are we won't be allowed to have treatment this cycle.

Suzie x


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Hi Suzie, 

Thanks for that, nice to know others would have made the same choice.  FX for your scan tommorow and that you'll be good to do your next cycle and that you'll have just the right number of follies this time, babydust to you xx


----------



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Kerry,

I'm a newbie to IUI too   All very exciting but daunting at the same time isn't it!?  Hope all goes well for you and your treatment is as stress-free as possible!

Tara x


----------

